# Moots Psychlo X for Road and Cross???



## Beerman (Sep 9, 2005)

*Cross Specific Frame for Road and Cross???*

I've tried Cyclocross on a MTB and like everyone else who has, I love it. I'm toying with the idea of buying the Psychlo X and using it for both my road riding and CXing. I currently ride a 2006 Six13 with Record and would probably move everything component wise over that works, and then have some cross wheels and road wheels for easy switching. Selling off the Six13 in the process Has anyone done this, and would I regret any loss of performance, if any, by using the Moots as a road bike? I don't road race and don't have any intention to, but do gone on some spririted rides with others.
Thanks!
Jason


----------



## Phat&SlowVelo (Nov 27, 2004)

*this really is a MOOT question but:*



Beerman said:


> I've tried Cyclocross on a MTB and like everyone else who has, I love it. I'm toying with the idea of buying the Psychlo X and using it for both my road riding and CXing. I currently ride a 2006 Six13 with Record and would probably move everything component wise over that works, and then have some cross wheels and road wheels for easy switching. Selling off the Six13 in the process Has anyone done this, and would I regret any loss of performance, if any, by using the Moots as a road bike? I don't road race and don't have any intention to, but do gone on some spririted rides with others.
> Thanks!
> Jason


IMHO cuz I have both a Psychlo-X and a Compact SL is: What are you waiting for? Yes the Psychlo can do dual duty. In fact, with road tires and 39/53 gearing most riders wouldn't know they were on a cross bike on the road anyhow, cept for the canti's. If you keep a 110 bolt diameter on yur cranks you can just change up the chainrings come cross season, and throw on 34/50 for the road season.


----------



## Beerman (Sep 9, 2005)

That's funny, I actually have a new Campy Compact on their now so gearing should be what I'm used to. I actually had a Compact SL awhile back and for some reason unbeknownst to man I sold it and played with carbon fiber and then ended where I am. So needless to say I've had Moots envy ever since. Thanks for the reply, I'll go ahead and get one ordered and if I feel the need for a strictly road bike, I'll have to get back on a Compact SL.


----------



## samuel (Dec 5, 2002)

I would do it. I have been wanting to do the same thing. I just don't have the dollars for a moots psychlo-x frame right now. I think it is a great idea.


----------



## Phat&SlowVelo (Nov 27, 2004)

*You What?*



Beerman said:


> That's funny, I actually have a new Campy Compact on their now so gearing should be what I'm used to. I actually had a Compact SL awhile back and for some reason unbeknownst to man I sold it and played with carbon fiber and then ended where I am. So needless to say I've had Moots envy ever since. Thanks for the reply, I'll go ahead and get one ordered and if I feel the need for a strictly road bike, I'll have to get back on a Compact SL.


You had a Compact SL and you SOLD IT? For shame, bad juju, you were tempted buy the lure of carbon and now you wish you had your lover back. No wonder you want another, I'd pay homage to Moots and beg there forgivness. Maybe if you pay extra, they'll let you have a Psychlo.


----------



## Beerman (Sep 9, 2005)

I know right?!?!?! I have to get on my knees and pay homage to my wife in explaining why I need to spend yet another 3 large on a bike that I already owned at one time. Sometimes life's lessons are frickin' expensive!


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

Beerman said:


> I've tried Cyclocross on a MTB and like everyone else who has, I love it. I'm toying with the idea of buying the Psychlo X and using it for both my road riding and CXing. I currently ride a 2006 Six13 with Record and would probably move everything component wise over that works, and then have some cross wheels and road wheels for easy switching. Selling off the Six13 in the process Has anyone done this, and would I regret any loss of performance, if any, by using the Moots as a road bike? I don't road race and don't have any intention to, but do gone on some spririted rides with others.
> Thanks!
> Jason


 I had this very conversation with one of the technical sales guys at Moots. I was looking to build a more robust road bike for the crappy roads in the place I am relocating to. I also wanted it designed for travel (S&S couplers) and to allow for fenders, racks and cantis (bigger tires too.) I was looking at the Mootour as I'm a Vamoots owner and I like their frames. By the time we finished talking about geometry, he had an insight. His words - you're basically ending up with a fendered Vamoots, why not try a Psychlo-X as it can do triple duty as a roadie, off-road bike and travel bike.

So that's what I did. It will be here next week. I'll let you know how I like riding it on the road.


----------



## jt2gt (Aug 25, 2004)

terry b said:


> So that's what I did. It will be here next week. I'll let you know how I like riding it on the road.



I predict you are gonna love it. My IF crosser does double duty in the summer as a roadie when I don't feel like riding carbon. I change out my 44 big ring for a 50 and put on the road wheels and I am off. Rides great. Moots could only be that much better.

Change it all back when race season starts firing up.

JT


----------



## brownfeesh (Sep 8, 2003)

*sure do it*

A 'cross bike makes a great road bike. I've raced mine in crits and I've ridden it over 100 miles without getting off it. Works like a dream. For most road riding all you need to change is the tires. For sprinting you'd want to also use a big chain ring but if you're not racing that wont be an issue.


----------



## Beerman (Sep 9, 2005)

Well, I was forgiven and they let me order another Compact SL, but I had to sign in blood I'd never sell it. I will get a new cross bike, but the Pyschlo might have to wait a spell.


----------

